# Not a atv but something I built....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Started out simple then I added a led gauge for battery life, new seats, lift kit, 22's, and a stereo I bought from a company out in Texas that roto molds to fit roof custom like and sounds awesome...not mine but my fiances dads


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet Tonka. He's gonna make all the other guys on the course jealous.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Smokin paint job lol. Looks good man. I like that look better than the overly lifted ones. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I def didn't paint it lol.....but the guy does a awesome job and this isn't a golf course buggy lol more like a putt around and drink a cocktail on lol.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice! Now you just need to stretch it 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

